# Amazing transformation!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This pup is in a rescue group and is safe and available for adoption, but what an amazing transformation! The first picture of him on Petfinder is shocking, be prepared.

Petfinder PetNotes


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow! What a difference! He looks sooooo good!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow!!! Hard to believe it is the same pup. A true testament to what a great rescue organization can do.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

WOW! THAT'S AMAZING! TLC goes a very, very long way! He looks wonderful.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow...doesn't even look like the same dog...... He's a good looking dog, though....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Another rescue save and looks great..... People who let there dogs get in that shape should be shot...........


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

That poor dog! What a wonderful rehabilitation!!!!! That is just incredible...how sad that he was allowed to get into that state. I am just AMAZED at how beautiful he looks now!!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

That is a great story. Its amazing what the rescues can do for these animals. Its like last year with what Emerald Coast did for Ryley








And if you go to Dirk's site you will see before and after photos of Amos. These folks do amazing work. Glad to see this guy happy. Thanks for sharing Melissa


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't look! What a precious boy.........


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Aside from the absolutely wonderful work that rescues do (and I can't commend the loving and hard working ppl enough)... that is just sick! >:[

I swear that there should be a course/psychological test/something taken before ppl can even own pets.

Both Gabriel and Ryley do look the world better now... no end of grateful thanks to the ppl who nursed them back to health!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

What a difference! I once saw one of those Animal E.R. shows and there was a dog that had mange and someone threw some lighter fluid on the poor thing and set it on fire...that's how they were trying to deal with it. Melissa, is Gabriel your foster dog?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> What a difference! I once saw one of those Animal E.R. shows and there was a dog that had mange and someone threw some lighter fluid on the poor thing and set it on fire...that's how they were trying to deal with it. Melissa, is Gabriel your foster dog?


No, I just ran across his story on Petfinder and thought it was worth sharing.


----------

